# Bought some 9x18"ET25 and 10x18"ET34 OZ Mito's for my E46sedan



## PsynceFiction (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi all!

Next thuesday Claus from www.felgen-garage.de will send my 18" OZ Mito's (Full Polished). Can't wait to have them under my car. I think it'll be for the beginning of May somewhere 'cuz I need to do some major fender rolling.

Does anyone have such measurements on his E46sedan?


----------

